

Study: IT jobs will drop in 2009 - reazalun
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/07/18/Study_predicts_IT_staff_reductions_in_09_1.html

======
pjackson
I find it curious that "economizing measures" are touted as very high
priority, while "cloud computing" is last on every CIOs list.

I calculated the savings for my company: moving out of a hosted datacenter
solution with leased equipment and into a cloud provider's environment will be
roughly 50% cheaper. Half price, and scalable on demand.

Sounds like an economizing measure to me.

